
The Website MLB Couldn’t Buy - matthewowen
http://grantland.com/features/the-website-mlb-couldnt-buy/
======
ocb
Love that they're Twins fans. What a funny coincidence.

------
tylerpachal
I liked the humour tucked into the article

> ... Seattle, it seems, takes its URLs seriously ...

and

> ... replaced by an “Under Construction” sign and no fewer than four GIFs of
> jackhammers and excavators. Clearly, some serious site building was under
> way.

Things like that keep me interested in an otherwise (too) long article.

------
larrys
I actually sold a team domain to MLB. They didn't approach through Cahn (and
the fact that his name appears is a PR coup for him) but through a corporate
registrar iirc was CSC who does some name recovery for big brands.

~~~
joelrunyon
Which one?

~~~
larrys
Wish I could say but probably not a good idea to give out that info. It was an
East Coast team though.

------
stevetjoa
Nowhere did they mention [http://www.baseball.com/](http://www.baseball.com/),
the website I would have guessed was referred to by the title before I read
the article.

~~~
johnward
I lost interest half way through. It seems strange to me to hold on to a
domain name when someone is offering almost 1mil for it.

~~~
Glyptodon
If you don't need money there's not really any reason to sell something for
it.

~~~
larrys
I deal in this industry. It's not always about needing the money or not
needing it. It about gambling that the that offer of 1 million actually could
be 2 million. You'd be surprised at how even ordinary people think when they
get wind that they have something valuable.

Fun Fact: I bought a domain name for a reasonable price off a patent troll
company. Was actually one of the easier and most surprising transactions I
ever did.

~~~
johnward
These guys down sound like squatters. They just have had the domain their
entire lives and don't really care to sell it.

